# 12V PWM Gehäuselüfter als 5/7V PWM laufen lassen



## ChiefJohnson (14. Juni 2017)

*12V PWM Gehäuselüfter als 5/7V PWM laufen lassen*

Hallo Leute,

ich würde mein System gerne etwas leiser machen. Da ich recht günstige PWM-Lüfter habe, geht dies wohl nur durch geringe Drehzahlen. Das ist aber ok, da genug Lüfter vorhanden sind. Leider gibt mein Mainboard minimal 20% PWM aus, daher drehen die Lüfter immer mit 700-800RPM @12V. Jetzt hat Arctic folgendes Diagramm auf der Homepage meiner Lüfter:
https://static.arctic.ac/media/wysiwyg/Products/F12_PWM_REV2/tech_data/chart_F12_PWM_1.jpg
D.h. ich würde die Lüfter gerne mit 5V oder 7V betreiben. Speedfan lässt mich nämlich auch nicht unter die 20% Drehzahl gehen.
Aber ich weiß nicht, wie ich die 12V am besten reduzieren kann. Möglichst klein und billig wäre mein Wunsch.
Aktueller Stand (siehe hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...r-eure-pcs-teil-iii-img_20170529_181527.jpg):
 2 Boden- (intake) und 2 Frontlüfter (exhaust) an einem 4Pin-Chassis-Anschluss
1 Hecklüfter (intake) und CPU-Kühler an einem  4Pin-CPU-Anschluss
(1x 120mm (exhaust) von PSU im Deckel über CPU)


----------



## IICARUS (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: 12V PWM GehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter als 5/7V PWM laufen lassen*

Bei PWM liegen normal immer 12 V an, da hier nicht mittels Spannung geregelt wird.

Übers Mainboard kannst du normal aber auf PWM oder Spannung Regelung umschalten, aber dann werden sie nicht mehr per PWM geregelt.
Mittels Software wirst du es nicht schaffen das weniger Spannung per PWM anliegen wird. Das geht nur wenn du die Spannung direkt vom Netzteil beziehst und hierzu die 7v bzw. 5v nutzt und vom Lüfteranschluss nur das PWM und Tacho übernimmst. Jedoch kann es dann durchaus sein das unter 12 Volt deine Lüfter nicht mehr anlaufen, da manche Lüfter knapp über 7V Anlaufspannung benötigen.


----------



## Chukku (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: 12V PWM GehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter als 5/7V PWM laufen lassen*

IICARUS' Antwort wäre jetzt auch meine gewesen...
Aber das Diagramm von Arctic widerspricht dem ja. Die geben ja explizit die %PWM Signal in Verbindung mit 5 oder 7V an.. das widerspricht ehrlich gesagt meinem Verständnis von der ganzen PWM Technik.
Ich habe keinen Plan, wie man das umsetzen soll.
Rein Theoretisch müsste man sich dafür ein eigenes Y-Kabel basteln, bei dem man die Pole zur Spannungsversorgung mit der 5V Leitung des Netzteils verbindet  und den Pol fürs PWM Signal mit dem Mainboard Header.. 

Rein theoretisch bräuchtest du so ein Kabel:
Phobya Y-Kabel fur PWM Splitter 4Pin PWM auf 4Pin PWM & 4Pin Molex 50cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany
Nur dass auf der Seite des 4-Pin Molex Steckers die beiden anderen Pole (für 5V) bzw. die beiden jeweiligen äusseren Pole (für 7V) besetzt wären.

aber ob das am Ende wirklich funktioniert, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
(Meine Noctua PWM Lüfter z.B. laufen bei konstant 7V nicht mal an.)

Ich würd da an deiner Stelle mal direkt beim Arctic Support anfragen, wie die sich das vorstellen.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: 12V PWM GehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter als 5/7V PWM laufen lassen*

Lüfter laufen ab 6V an laut Hersteller.
Ich denke, du meinst in etwa so was hier:
https://cdn.overclock.net/2/26/2615ac5f_pwm_diagram.jpeg

Nur dass ich vom Molex eben keine 12V, sondern 5V oder 7V abgreifen sollte.
Also statt Molex: 12V/Ground=12V auf 12V/5V=7V bzw. 5V/Ground=5V.
Darf man das einfach machen, sich  zwischen die gewünschten Potentiale zu setzen? Habe mal gehört, es darf nichts ungenutzt zurück zur PSU fließen, was auch irgendwie sinnvoll klingt.


----------



## Chukku (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: 12V PWM GehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter als 5/7V PWM laufen lassen*

Da haben sich unsere Postings wohl überschnitten.
Genau das hab ich mit dem oben geposteten Kabel auch gemeint.

Ich denke schon, dass du einfach zwischen die 12V und die 5V Leitung gehen und damit eine Potentialdifferenz von 7V erzeugen kannst.
Das machen die 5V/7V/12V Adapter für die 3 Pin Lüfter ja genauso:
Phobya Adapter 4Pin Molex auf 3Pin 5V/7V/12V 10cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Switzerland
(im 2ten Bild sieht man es gut)

Wenn du also dieses Kabel nehmen würdest und die Pole auf der Molex Seite entsprechend umstecken kannst, dürfte es gehen:
Phobya Y-Kabel fur PWM Splitter 4Pin PWM auf 4Pin PWM & 4Pin Molex 50cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany
(ist wegen der Wiederhaken an den Pins leider nicht so einfach)

Aber wie gesagt: dazu muss natürlich gewährleistet sein, dass die Lüfter bei 7V überhaupt laufen.
Und dass das Ganze dann auch noch in Verbindung mit dem PWM Signal funktioniert.
Aber probiers mal aus und berichte dann


----------



## IICARUS (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: 12V PWM GehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter als 5/7V PWM laufen lassen*

Bei meinem Mora hatte ich die Kabeln mal selbst verlegt und gelötet.
Hierbei hatte ich von Lüfteranschluss nur PWM und Tacho übernommen. Durch ein kleinen Fehler hatte ich versehentlich nicht 12v sondern 7 und dann sogar noch 5V angeschlossen.
Dadurch kam es dazu das meine Lüfter nur noch zuckten und gar nicht anlaufen konnten. Selbst mit meinen Nocuta die auf sehr niedrige Spannung ausgelegt sind konnte ich die Lüfter mit PWM unter 12V nicht betreiben.

Natürlich kannst du es versuchen, vielleicht geht es ja mit deinen Lüfter.
Meine laufen aber auch unter 300 U/min, daher muss ich auch nicht unter 12v gehen.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: 12V PWM GehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter als 5/7V PWM laufen lassen*

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe, da hast du wohl tatsächlich schneller mit dem Antworten als ich mit dem Lesen Das erste Kabel scheint mir aber irgendwie unnütz, 4Pin Female auf 4Pin Female + Molex? Scheint mir nur eine Verlängerung mit zusätzlichem Stromanschluss (Molex). Außer man kappt natürlich den Strom vom 4Pin und nutzt nur den Molex mit richtiger Verkabelung. Aber dann kann ich gleich alles selber machen. Trotzdem danke, und das zweite Kabel beantwortet natürlich genau meine zweite Frage

Habe trotzdem mal an den Support geschrieben, vllt. haben die ja eine elegantere Lösung parat. (Bestimmt: 70€ Lüftersteuerung^^). Aber dann mach ich mir die Kabel selber, denke jetzt hab ichs verstanden.


----------



## Chukku (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: 12V PWM GehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter als 5/7V PWM laufen lassen*

Das erste Kabel ist dafür gedacht, dass man es in Verbindung mit Mehrfach-Splittern verwendet. Wie diesem hier:
Aqua Computer Splitty9 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn du den einfach nur mit einem PWM Kabel an dein MB Anschliesst und dann 9 schnell drehende PWM Lüfter anschliesst, überlastest du den Header total.
Deswegen wird mit dem Kabel die Stromversorgung von der PWM Signalleitung getrennt.
Du könntest für deinen Fall halt einfach die Pins im 4Pin Molex Stecker (aktuell 12V + GND) so umstecken, dass statt 12V dann 7 V anliegen (12V + 5V).
Könnte funktionieren.


----------



## IICARUS (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: 12V PWM GehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter als 5/7V PWM laufen lassen*

Ist jetzt etwas Offtopic, aber mich hat vorhin intressiert wie weit ich mit meinen Lüfter runter gehen kann, daher habe ich ein Kurztest gemacht.

Hier zunächst die Höchstdrehzahlen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die niedrigsten Drehzahlen per PWM-Regelung...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: 12V PWM GehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter als 5/7V PWM laufen lassen*

Ja wenn die Stromversorgung bei
Phobya Y-Kabel fur PWM Splitter 4Pin PWM auf 4Pin PWM & 4Pin Molex 50cm - Schwarz | Lufterkabel und Adapter | Kabel | Aquatuning Germany
nur über den Molex läuft und nicht über den 4Pin-Female, dann würde deine Idee elegant funktionieren, die gefällt mir bisher auch am besten!
Habe nur Angst, dass der Strom immer über den 4Pin kommt und nur zusätzlich noch über den Molex, falls man wie erwähnt 10 Lüfter anschließen möchte.
"Alternativ kann auch der 4 Pin Molex zur Stormversorgung der beiden PWM Lüfter genutzt werden."

zum OT: 100-140RPM sind schon nice Existiert da dann noch ein Luftstrom?


----------



## IICARUS (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: 12V PWM GehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter als 5/7V PWM laufen lassen*

Zum OT:

Unter 320 U/min gehe ich auch nicht, da es dann wirklich etwas knapp werden könnte.
Meine 140er Lüfter in der Front halten meine Wasserkühlung in Idle bei etwa 27-28 Grad.

Die anderen Lüfter werden erst bei einer Wassertemperatur von 31-32 Grad hinzugeschaltet und sind in Idle ganz aus.


----------



## Chukku (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: 12V PWM GehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter als 5/7V PWM laufen lassen*



ChiefJohnson schrieb:


> Habe nur Angst, dass der Strom immer über den 4Pin kommt und nur zusätzlich noch über den Molex, falls man wie erwähnt 10 Lüfter anschließen möchte.



Nee das kann eigentlich nicht passieren.

Du hast ja am 4-Pin Ende, das auf den Mainboard Header gesteckt wird, nur die 2 Pole für PWM Signal und Drehzahlüberwachung dran. Da KANN überhaupt kein Strom drüber übertragen werden.
Die 2 Pole für die Stromversorgung kommen ausschliesslich über den Molex.

Die 4 Pole (2 vom 4Pin, 2 vom Molex) werden nur am 4-Pin auf der Lüfterseite zusammengeführt.
Und die Seite kannst du dann über Y-Kabel oder Splitter beliebig vervielfachen.
Zumindest theoretisch.. wie gesagt.. ich bin nicht sicher, ob das mit den 7V bei deinen Lüftern wirklich funktioniert.
Aber wenn der Hersteller das sagt, wird da schon was dran sein.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (14. Juni 2017)

*AW: 12V PWM GehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter als 5/7V PWM laufen lassen*

Hat alles wunderbar funktioniert! Jetzt hab ich eine PWM Steuerung mit 7V statt 12V. Deutlich leiser als vorher. Von extrem langsam bis zu einer steifen Briese ist nun alles drin. Nur geht der Tacho leider nicht mehr, obwohl die Verkabelung passen sollte. Im Anhang mal mein Konstrukt inklusive Y-Adapter. Momentan laufen 4x120mm Lüfter über den einen Anschluss, alle mit 7V, alle gleich geregelt, von daher Prüfung bestanden. Kleiner und billiger (0€) als eine Lüftersteuerung. Danke für alle Anregungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: 12V PWM GehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter als 5/7V PWM laufen lassen*

Aus deiner Verkabelung werde ich nicht schlau, vielleicht sehe ich es auf dem Bild auch nicht richtig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Prinzip musst du nur das rote mit deinen 7v belegen und den schwarzen Kabel an Masse anschließen.
Vom Stecker übernimmst du nur blau und gelb. Möchtest du noch ein zweiten Lüfter mit aufteilen nimmst du wieder rot und schwarz und jetzt aber nur noch das blaue Kabel, denn das Tacho darf nur über ein Lüfter angeschlossen sein, die anderen die mit verzweigt werden bekommen kein Tacho Kabel mit angeschlossen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: 12V PWM GehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter als 5/7V PWM laufen lassen*



ChiefJohnson schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich würde mein System gerne etwas leiser machen. Da ich recht günstige PWM-Lüfter habe, geht dies wohl nur durch geringe Drehzahlen. Das ist aber ok, da genug Lüfter vorhanden sind. Leider gibt mein Mainboard minimal 20% PWM aus, daher drehen die Lüfter immer mit 700-800RPM @12V.


Hallo ChiefJohnson,

Du hast doch schon sehr gut vorgearbeitet mit Deinem Diagramm und das Problem eindeutig beschrieben,
Es gibt zwei Lösungen:

1. Spannungsreduzierkabel, damit bekommst Du einen Vorwiderstand und eine geringere Spannung am Lüfter
z.B.  Noctua NA-SRC7 Low-Noise-Adapterset fur 4-Pin-PWM-Lufter

2. 5V oder 7V Adapter mit PWM Anschluß:
Aufbau: 4-PIN Lüfter, an das Mainboard gehen das Drehzahlsignal und es kommt das PWM-Signal, über Molex holt man sich 7V
Also sowas, nur eben mit 7V und nicht mit 12V: Muss man im Molex die Anschlüsse umstecken
▷ Akasa AK-CB002 PWM Fan Splitter Cable | OcUK

Ach, ich bin zu spät.... bist ja schon fertig.... Danke  Chukku



IICARUS schrieb:


> Aus deiner Verkabelung werde ich nicht schlau


Es geht nur darum, einem 4-PIN Kabel anstatt 12V nur derer 7V oder 5V fest zu geben, Drehzahlsignal und PWM gibt es trotzdem


----------



## Chukku (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: 12V PWM GehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter als 5/7V PWM laufen lassen*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Aus deiner Verkabelung werde ich nicht schlau, vielleicht sehe ich es auf dem Bild auch nicht richtig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ungefähr so hat er es ja gemacht.
Nur dass es bei einem Molex Stecker eben keine 7V Leitung gibt.
Es gibt nur 12V / 5V und zwei mal GND. Um 7V zu bekommen, muss man eben mit einer Leitung an die 12V gehen und mit der anderen statt auf GND auf 5V. Damit hat man zwischen 12 und 5 dann eine Potentialdifferenz von 7V.
Die 7V hat er nach oben zum Lüfter geführt und die zwei Kabel vom Mainboard Stecker für PWM und Tacho auch.
Dazwischen sitzt noch eine PWM Buchse mit der gleichen Verkabelung für einen 2ten Lüfter (die hat mich auch erst irritiert).


----------



## ChiefJohnson (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: 12V PWM GehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter als 5/7V PWM laufen lassen*

Den Y-Adapter hätte ich vllt. tatsächlich noch erklären können. Dieser ist bei dem Lüfter schon integriert (siehe hier: https://static.arctic.ac/media/wysiwyg/Products/F12_pst/tech_data/F12_PWM_PST_T02_3.jpg), und musste eben auch mit in den 7V-Stromkreis eingebunden werden (PWM war schon gelegt). Alle anderen Lüfter (ebenfalls mit integrierten Y-Adaptern) können dadurch ohne modding mit 7V PWM betrieben werden.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: 12V PWM Gehäuselüfter als 5/7V PWM laufen lassen*

Das ist mir schon klar mit den 7V, nur gehe ich davon aus das es vom Molex direkt richtig abgezweigt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fafafin (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: 12V PWM GehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter als 5/7V PWM laufen lassen*

Da die Lüfter jetzt zwischen +5V und +12V liegen, kann das Tachosignal nicht funktionieren. Das schaltet jetzt +5V anstelle 0V und wird daher vom Mainboard nicht mehr erkannt. Um das hinzukriegen, müsstest du die Lüfter wieder zwischen 0V und 12V betreiben und in der 12V-Leitung einen stromunabhängigen Spannungsabfall von 5V einbauen. Das ginge mit einer Reihenschaltung von 7-8 Silizium-Halbleiterdioden in Flussrichtung und etwas Schrumpfschlauch. An jeder Diode fallen etwa 0,65V-0,7V ab. Google einfach mal nach 1N4007.


----------



## Abductee (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: 12V PWM Gehäuselüfter als 5/7V PWM laufen lassen*

Oder mit einem 82Ohm Widerstand.


----------



## dreamdomain (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: 12V PWM GehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter als 5/7V PWM laufen lassen*

du könntest im Bios den Quiet Mode einstellen

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fafafin (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: 12V PWM GehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter als 5/7V PWM laufen lassen*



Abductee schrieb:


> Oder mit einem 82Ohm Widerstand.


Nein, das würde mit mehr als 1 Lüfter nicht richtig funktionieren.


----------



## Abductee (15. Juni 2017)

*AW: 12V PWM Gehäuselüfter als 5/7V PWM laufen lassen*

Natürlich, das löt ich ja vor jeden Lüfter einzeln ein.
Die fertigen PWM-Drosseln von Noctua und Co. haben je nach Drosselstärke auf der 12V-Leitung 50, 82 oder 100/120Ohm eingelötet.


----------



## ChiefJohnson (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: 12V PWM GehÃ¤uselÃ¼fter als 5/7V PWM laufen lassen*



NRgamer schrieb:


> du könntest im Bios den Quiet Mode einstellen



Die Lüfter werden natürlich im QuietModus bzw. später evtl. per SpeedFan geregelt, aber das war eben bei 12V immer noch zu laut, weil der Rechner auf dem Tisch steht, was ich so vorher nie hatte.

Gut zu wissen, dass das Tacho-Signal so nicht ausgelesen werden kann. Habe mir schon gedacht, dass ich nichts falsch verkabelt habe, sondern der Grund an der geänderten Spannungsversorgung liegt. Auch dass man es beheben könnte, ist gut zu wissen! Jedoch für mich erst mal nicht relevant, ich geh eh nach Gehör und Temperatur, nicht nach RPM. Aber schön, dass es ginge! Vielleicht wenn ich mal wieder Bock hab zu basteln


----------



## dreamdomain (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: 12V PWM Gehäuselüfter als 5/7V PWM laufen lassen*

du kannst auch ein molex adapter kaufen der die Spannung auf 7V runterregelt

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------

